# Is it safe?



## Chan (Jul 17, 2012)

Just looking around and couldn't find anything. Is it safe to run all 28I inch tires on a 95light sportsman, or will I have to adjust the sprockets to make up for front and rear.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

28's might be ok. If you don't want to change hem I'd stick with 27s


----------



## 903redneckchevy (Sep 4, 2012)

I had 28 swamp witches on mine and it did fine. I ended up givin it to my little brother and he still rides it with no problem.


----------

